
Apple to add USB port to next-generation iPad - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/12/29/apple_to_add_usb_port_to_next_generation_ipad_rumor.html
======
shashank261
Why did Apple wait for iPad2 to include a basic feature called USB.

